# CO2 won't shut off (solenoid issue)



## zzyzx85 (Feb 13, 2008)

how long after the timer goes off did you check the bubble counter? Mine decreases to zero eventually, but it's not instantaneous. Then again, I have a distance between the solenoid and the bubble counter so it might be different.

Personally, I would the outlet pressure a little higher (5 or 10 psi), unless specifically told not to do so.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

I leave the pressure on 20 psi. I have done this for both of my co2 systems and it works just fine for me. My bubbles per second stays constant.


----------



## bibbels (Sep 29, 2008)

Maybe he meant 2-3 bar which would have been 30-40 psi. Working pressure on my Azoo regs I use is ~40 psi.


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

I remember reading somewhere that the pressure should be low. I dunno, maybe Orlando can chime in on this one.

Anyway, I turned the solenoid off, left the house for about 3 hours and the bubble count was still very consistent (>1bps). I'll try and get some pipe dope before going to work today and trying Rex's method of clearing.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

We recommend 10Psi for your working pressure  Not 2-3.


When timer go's off, you still get a slow BPS? If that's the case here is what you may want to try.


Unplug Solenoid

Remove bubble counter. Don't lose the little black o'ring in the bottom, you will need this later.

Raise working pressure to 40-50psi.

Open Needle valve wide open.

Plug/unplug solenoid several times to dislodge any debris. 

Then, install bubble counter, lower working pressure to 10psi and resume as normal.



Cheers, Orlando


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Orlando said:


> We recommend 10Psi for your working pressure  Not 2-3.
> 
> 
> When timer go's off, you still get a slow BPS? If that's the case here is what you may want to try.
> ...


:thumbsup: Usually works, if not call and give Orlando heck....  j/k


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

2-3 psi is definitely too low for the solenoid to work properly. It relies on the pressure to help it seal when it is off. I use 20-30 psi on my Milwaukee regulator.


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Orlando, I'll give it a try when I get off tonight. FWIW, everything functioned properly at 3psi. It's currently running a 10psi, so I'll try clearing the solenoid out later.

Thanks everybody,

Lamar


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

Pulled off the bubble counter, purged, and all is well.

Thanks guys!


----------



## bobbo (Feb 9, 2004)

Old post, still useful as ever. Thanks!


----------

